# zu schwer für Radon Slide 29 9.0



## scarto8 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe vor in den MTB Sport einzusteigen und habe mich nach einer Recherche für das Radon Slide 29 9.0 entschieden. Ich möchte damit Trails fahren, Touren zwischen 30 - 40 km und auch mal klettern.

Meine Frage an euch, ich bin 1,99m groß und wieder ca. 95kg mit Klamotten und Ausrüstung. Ich würde mich beim Kauf für die 22'' Variante entscheiden. Treffe ich da die Richtige Wahl bei der Größe oder bin ich vielleicht zu schwer und sollte mich komplett nach einem anderen Bike umschauen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG Sascha


----------



## Demo888 (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo Sascha,
Gewicht wird kein Problem sein.

Für meinen Geschmack wird dir das Rad zu kurz sein .
Würd dir aber empfehlen im Megastore mal Probe zu rollen , wenn die Möglichkeit besteht .
Ansonsten , sehr gute Wahl.
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarto8 (26. Februar 2015)

Das bedeutet was für mich wenn das rad zu kurz ist? Auf was muss ich achten bzw. Muss ich mir ein anderes suchen? Was für Nachteile entstehen,wenn das Rad zu kurz ist?


----------



## lordbritannia (26. Februar 2015)

Hi Sascha,

ich bin 1,92m und wiege mit Klamotten und Rucksack um die 94kg. Ich fahre das 2014 9.0 SL in 22" und habe sogar den Vorbau (120mm) auf 60mm verkürzt (und das bei langen Armen). Daher glaube ich nicht dass es zu "kurz" ist. Das Rad passt mir wie angegossen und ich glaube du wirst damit deine Freude haben. Ich nehme an du kannst keine Proberunde bei Radon fahren oder? Solltest du in der Nähe von Düsseldorf wohnen, melde dich bei mir.... kannst probefahren


----------



## Demo888 (26. Februar 2015)

Zu kurz bedeutet viele Dinge!
ZBsp.Ungutes Gefühl, Rückenprobleme,blutige Knie von Schalthebeln etc. 
Setze dich mal ein bisschen mit Geometrie und Rahmengrössen auseinander.
Würd dir auch empfehlen mehrere Bikeshops aufzusuchen wenn du wirklich Neueinsteiger bist .


Schau dir mal bei nicolai das ion 15 in XXL an , ist natürlich preislich ne andere Liga . Aber nur mal wegen den Daten .


----------



## heu20 (26. Februar 2015)

Also das Gewicht sehe ich nicht so problematisch. Kommt aber auch stark drauf an, was man fährt. Vollgas Downhill ist halt eine andere Belastung für´s Material als technisch im Wald Trails zu fahren. Ich wiege noch eine Ecke mehr und bisher machen auch die, wie mein Kumpel meint, dünnen Rennradfelgen keinerlei Probleme trotz einiger netter Einschläge auf den Trails. Fahre mein Slide seit Anfang Oktober. Habe bei 1,81m den 18" Rahmen und den Vorbau auf einen Race Face Turbine 6° 31,8 mm 70mm gewechselt. Passt jetzt sehr gut, fühle mich einfach wohl auf dem Bike.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## scarto8 (26. Februar 2015)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten und Meinungen! Bin leider ein bisschen weit weg um bei Radon probe zu fahren oder dich in Düsseldorf zu besuchen  ''Lordbritannia''. Aber vielen Dank für das Angebot. Mit Geometrie bei Bikes kenne ich mich garnicht aus. Ich war vor 2 Tagen mal bei Stadler in Hannover und bin da das Bulls Copperhead 3 in 56 cm Rahmengröße Probe gefahren und das ging vom Platz und vom sitzen sehr gut. Ich weiß natürlich auch das es sehr unterschiedliche Bikes sind. Kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen das ich beim Slide bei XL zu wenig Platz habe bzw das Bike zu kurz ist, wenn ich das mit meinen Vorrednern hier Vergleiche die ähnlich groß sind. Hab mich irgendwie auch schon ziemlich auf das Bike eingeschossen


----------



## lepo (27. Februar 2015)

geh doch einfach mal bei bike discount auf die seite und schaue dir unter deinem "wunsch bike" die geo daten (maße) an und vergleich nur mal den wert des oberrohrs,dann siehst du grob wohin die reise geht in sachen grössen und lenkwinkel. Bulls sollte das auf seiner seite auch haben unter dem rad was du gefahren bist.


----------



## scarto8 (27. Februar 2015)

Die Oberrohrlänge bei dem Bulls beträgt 635mm und das bei dem Slide 630mm...also 5 mm Unterschied. Ich kann dir jetzt aber nicht sagen ob 5mm so ins Gewicht fallen. Da hast du bestimmt mehr Ahnung als ich.


----------



## lepo (27. Februar 2015)

vergleich die restlichen werte auch mal.  5mm ansich fallen jetzt nicht so ins gewicht,allerdings musst du auch bedenken das das bulls von der geo. her anders ist da es ja jetzt nicht so fürs gelände ausgelegt ist wie ein slide. Das heisst,da hockt man auch anders drauf.Wenn du nochmal in nem bike laden bist fahr mal kurz ein AM  probe,dann weisst du was ich mein. Ich selber habe das glück das radon und canyon nicht weit weg sind und rose auch noch in reichweite ist,kann als immer schön testen und im laden selber kaufen.

wie weit ist bonn den von dir weg??


----------



## scarto8 (27. Februar 2015)

Von Hannover nach Bonn sind es mindestens 3 Stunden. Sitzrohrlänge : Bulls 560mm und Radon 530mm.

Steuerrohrlänge: Bulls 175mm und Radon 135mm.

Lenkwinkel : Bulls 70 Grad und Radon 68,5 Grad.

Sitzwinkel : Bulls 72 Grad und Radon 74,5

Kannst du da jetzt mehr von ableiten bzw erkennen ob das Radon  vielleicht doch zu kurz ist wie Anfangs vermutet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (27. Februar 2015)

mh, also beim sitzrohr hast mal 30mm weniger beim radon muss die stütze halt weiter raus.
anhand der winkel  rückt es beim radon alles ein wenig mehr zusammen als beim bulls.Das meinte ich mit unterschied zwischen dem bulls und dem slide. Allgemein wirst kompackter auf dem slide sitzen,also nicht so gestreckt wie auf dem copperhead.

Kann dir gut gefallen oder auch nicht.Es wird dir keiner sagen können obs dir zu 100% passt,das ist ne gefühlssache.

aber nochmal zum thema "nach bonn fahren"  du könntest ja zu radon aussgibig testen und dir dann noch das schöne köln anschauen(lohnt sich)  ich denk für 2500euro würd ichs machen,dann bist du auf der ganz sicheren seite.


----------



## scarto8 (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für deine Hilfe auf jeden Fall, zur Not,falls ich es mir die nächsten Tage bestelle, gibt es nach dem Kauf noch die 2 Wochen indem ich vom Kauf zurück treten kann. Was ich aber nicht denke. Hab bloß keine Möglichkeit in nächster Zeit nach Bonn zu kommen.


----------



## lepo (27. Februar 2015)

Stimmt zurück schicken kannst es ja auch noch. Man Kann auch noch viel mit vorbau und lenker machen.


----------



## scarto8 (1. März 2015)

Hallo nochmal,ich hatte mich jetzt nochmal mit dem Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 XM beschäftigt und wollte mal wissen was ihr darüber denkt. Hab jetzt das Slide 29 9.0 oder das Slide 27,5 9.0xm zur Auswahl. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen oder sagen was gegen das 27,5 9.0 xm spricht?


----------



## lordbritannia (2. März 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,ich hatte mich jetzt nochmal mit dem Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 XM beschäftigt und wollte mal wissen was ihr darüber denkt. Hab jetzt das Slide 29 9.0 oder das Slide 27,5 9.0xm zur Auswahl. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen oder sagen was gegen das 27,5 9.0 xm spricht?


Kommentar zur Laufradgröße: Bei deiner Größe spricht es eindeutig für das 29er Modell, wenn du allerdings ein gefühlt "kleineres" Rad zum verspielten Fahren mit Tricks haben willst (Stoppies/Wheelies etc) dann nimm das 27.5. Ich sitze beim 29er "im" Rad und bei 27.5/26" sitze ich "auf" dem Rad......das ist meine Wahrnehmung von den verschiedenen Laufrädern. Ich fühle mich sehr sehr wohl auf dem 29er, vermisse aber manchmal das alte 26" für Tricks..


----------



## Xaver_MUC (27. Mai 2015)

*HELP (am besten auch @Bodo, mit Andi aus dem Megastore sprach ich schon)!* Mal wieder das - hoffentlich noch nicht leidige - Thema Rahmengröße, da ich genau zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll stehe. Ich bin verwirrt, da ich absolut *konträre Statements* dazu lese im IBC, *wie das Slide Carbon ausfällt*.

*Meine Daten:* Größe 192,5cm - 194cm (je nachdem, wer misst und zu welcher Tageszeit) bei SL 93cm (91kg), als vom Normalo leichte Tendenz zum "Sitzriesen". Sonstige Daten Bodyscan: Höhe Beckenkamm 113cm, Höhe Hüfte 97,3cm, Armlänge 83,6cm, Fausthöhe 106.8cm. Laut Rechner (rein nach SL) bräuchte ich 21 Zoll, aber da ich ein Radon will, muss ich mich zwischen 20 und 22 entscheiden.

Die allgemeinen Empfehlungen kenne ich bzgl. Orientierung AM/Tour oder Downhill/Park und technische Trails. Da ich erst wieder mit MTB aktiv anfange und aufgrund vieler anderer Hobbys sicher nie der Technik-Guru werde, setzen Angst und persönliche Technik Grenzen bei Trails, auch wenn ich wieder mehr technisch fahren möchte. Und da ich von einem hypersportlichen 10 Jahre alten XC komme, tendiere ich eher zu sportlicher Sitzposition als zu Bikepark-like aufrecht. Was macht eine Sitzposition sportlicher? ...kleine oder große Rahmengröße? Und da das Slide Carbon für mich ein echtes Sportgerät wird, fallen Familientouren nicht nur mangels Familie aus. ;-)

*Was mich aber wirklich verwirrt*, ist wie das Slide Carbon ausfällt ggü. dem Durschnitt. *Bodo* schrieb selbst mal irgendwo im IBC, er ist 190cm groß mit SL 91cm und mag das L (20'') lieber als das XL (22'). Das schreiben auch viele andere mit ähnlichen Maßen. Da ich ja schon SL 93cm habe, spricht das für 22''. Auf der anderen Seite lese ich immer wieder, dass das Slide Carbon eher kleiner ausfällt als andere, so dass man zwischen den Größen eher zu größeren greifen sollte und das auch einige mit leicht kleineren Maßen wie meinen zu 22'' griffen und im Nachhinein keinesfalls kleiner fahren wollten. *Was stimmt denn nun?
*
Ein Simplon Kuro 275 in L (19'') konnte ich probefahren, brauche definitiv bei denen ein XL (21''), was aber im geo-Vergleich einem Slide in 20'' etwas ähnlicher ist als in 22''. Also nun noch mehr verwirrt.

Gibt es angesichts der vielen Infos vielleicht doch eine klare Empfehlung? Kann Bodo helfen? Und bitte kein Verweis darauf, dass das X01 in 20'' aktuell nicht lieferbar ist und warum ich daher die Frage noch stelle. Das soll nicht mein Entscheidungskriterium sein bei >3000€, zur Not warte ich auf die 2016 Produktion.

Danke im Voraus und Grüße aus München...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Mai 2015)

Xaver_MUC schrieb:


> *HELP (am besten auch @Bodo, mit Andi aus dem Megastore sprach ich schon)!* Mal wieder das - hoffentlich noch nicht leidige - Thema Rahmengröße, da ich genau zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll stehe. Ich bin verwirrt, da ich absolut *konträre Statements* dazu lese im IBC, *wie das Slide Carbon ausfällt*.
> 
> *Meine Daten:* Größe 192,5cm - 194cm (je nachdem, wer misst und zu welcher Tageszeit) bei SL 93cm (91kg), als vom Normalo leichte Tendenz zum "Sitzriesen". Sonstige Daten Bodyscan: Höhe Beckenkamm 113cm, Höhe Hüfte 97,3cm, Armlänge 83,6cm, Fausthöhe 106.8cm. Laut Rechner (rein nach SL) bräuchte ich 21 Zoll, aber da ich ein Radon will, muss ich mich zwischen 20 und 22 entscheiden.
> 
> ...


Denke bei dir ist wohl 22" richtig, bei mir ist es so das mir das 22" auch gut passt aber 20" mir einen hauch lieber ist. Ich
könnte aber mit beiden Größen gut klar kommen und du hast ja ein Paar Zentimeter mehr daher meine ich das so.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## jokernthief (28. Mai 2015)

Das 22"er ist meinem 21,5" HT beim Reach zB auch ähnlicher als das 20". Wegen ein paar anderer Maße und meiner Vorliebe zu technisch verspielter Fahrweise hab ich 20" bestellt, wäre aber wie Bodo schreibt mit 22" sicher auch klar gekommen. Ich habe auch 190 bei SL 90. 
Du mit deinem paar Zentimetern mehr solltest prima auf das 22er passen. Die Geo des Slides finde ich gegenüber XC Hardtails auch bei 22" noch eher verspielt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2015)

scarto8 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,ich hatte mich jetzt nochmal mit dem Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 XM beschäftigt und wollte mal wissen was ihr darüber denkt. Hab jetzt das Slide 29 9.0 oder das Slide 27,5 9.0xm zur Auswahl. Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen oder sagen was gegen das 27,5 9.0 xm spricht?


 
Für 27.5" spricht die wahrscheinlich höhere Steifigkeit des LRS.
Schau mal in Hannover bei BikeInfection, BikeTime und ATB vorbei.
Die können helfen.
Vielleicht findest du im Thread "Biken im Deister" hannoversche Referenzen zu deiner Größe + ggf. Testräder.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## lordbritannia (28. Mai 2015)

ich würde dir auch das 22" empfehlen, bin genauso groß wie du (1,92cm) und fahre sehr gerne mit dem Rädchen. Die Größe wird allerdings bei technischen steilen Abfahrten hinderlich, ansonsten ist das Rad perfekt. Es ist ja auch nicht für Enduro gebaut worden sondern für AM Touren.


----------



## Xaver_MUC (28. Mai 2015)

Danke Bodo, danke Lord. mein Gefühl sagte das auch, dass 22'' mir tendenziell besser steht. Sorry übrigens, dass das im falsch Chat gelandet ist. Sollte eigentlich ins "Slide Carbon 27,5'' X01".

Mein altes (und geklautes) XC-Fully Ghost XM7500 war auch 56cm/XL, empfand das aber auch noch als spielerisch, v.a. wegen des geringen Gewichts. Und angesichts fahrtechnischer Grenzen bei mir, werde ich die supersteilsten und extremst schweren Trails, die ein 20er Slide für mich rechtfertigen würden, wohl eh nie fahren. Trotzdem soll das neue Slide mich weiter bringen, ich will es als Sportgerät und möchte auch mal in den Bikepark. Hauptanwendung wird aber die Halb-/Tagestour in den Bergen sein inkl. auch sehr technischer Abschnitte.

Hatte auch heute nochmals im Shop angerufen (u.a. mit Andi gesprochen). *Eines verwundert mich und würde ich gerne mal verstehen.* Die Rahmenhöhe ist doch per Definition Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelstütze. Und nun schaut euch bitte mal die Geos an bei Radon (habe es nur beim Slide und Scart gemacht, gilt aber sicher generell): Das 20'' (sind 508mm) Slide hat für dieses Maß aber nur 485mm, was eben 19'' wären. Gleiches beim namentlichen 22'', das müsste per Definition haben ca. 559mm, aber es sind nur 510mm, was ein 20'' wäre. Auch mein frisch geliefertes Scart in bestelltten 60cm hat als echtes Maß nur 580mm (passt super, keine Kritik an der Lieferung, will es nur verstehen). Was bedeutet das, wenn Radon ein nach Maß 19'' als 20'' deklariert und ein nach Maß 20'' als 22''?? ich vermute, dass sich solche modernen Geos nicht mit den klassischen Rohrlängen decken und sich daher ein per Definition 20'' fährt wie ein klassiches 22?!?! Nur werden so Vergleiche sehr schwer und auch die Zuordnung, wenn einem ein Rahmengrößenrechner was auswirft. Denn Simplon hat das Kuro275 in XL zum Beispiel 525mm (20,7'') und das L 475mm (knapp 18,7''). Das Kuro in L bin ich gefahren und war mir zu klein, wäre für 1 Tag schon gegangen, aber hätte ich nicht gekauft.


----------



## stebbit (28. Mai 2015)

Bin 1,90 groß, SL ca. 92cm und habe das 22" (wie im anderen Thread beschrieben). Passt für mich mit langen Armen hervorragend, selbst da habe ich die Sattelstütze schon ~5cm aus dem Rahmen rausgezogen und ich habe jetzt nicht den eindruck gestreckt zu sitzen... 
Bei dem Rad kann ich steile Stücke in recht zentraler position fahren ohne "Überschlagsgefühle". Glaub beim 20er wäre dann die Sattelüberhöhung schon deutlich zu spüren


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Mai 2015)

Xaver_MUC schrieb:


> Danke Bodo, danke Lord. mein Gefühl sagte das auch, dass 22'' mir tendenziell besser steht. Sorry übrigens, dass das im falsch Chat gelandet ist. Sollte eigentlich ins "Slide Carbon 27,5'' X01".
> 
> Mein altes (und geklautes) XC-Fully Ghost XM7500 war auch 56cm/XL, empfand das aber auch noch als spielerisch, v.a. wegen des geringen Gewichts. Und angesichts fahrtechnischer Grenzen bei mir, werde ich die supersteilsten und extremst schweren Trails, die ein 20er Slide für mich rechtfertigen würden, wohl eh nie fahren. Trotzdem soll das neue Slide mich weiter bringen, ich will es als Sportgerät und möchte auch mal in den Bikepark. Hauptanwendung wird aber die Halb-/Tagestour in den Bergen sein inkl. auch sehr technischer Abschnitte.
> 
> Hatte auch heute nochmals im Shop angerufen (u.a. mit Andi gesprochen). *Eines verwundert mich und würde ich gerne mal verstehen.* Die Rahmenhöhe ist doch per Definition Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelstütze. Und nun schaut euch bitte mal die Geos an bei Radon (habe es nur beim Slide und Scart gemacht, gilt aber sicher generell): Das 20'' (sind 508mm) Slide hat für dieses Maß aber nur 485mm, was eben 19'' wären. Gleiches beim namentlichen 22'', das müsste per Definition haben ca. 559mm, aber es sind nur 510mm, was ein 20'' wäre. Auch mein frisch geliefertes Scart in bestelltten 60cm hat als echtes Maß nur 580mm (passt super, keine Kritik an der Lieferung, will es nur verstehen). Was bedeutet das, wenn Radon ein nach Maß 19'' als 20'' deklariert und ein nach Maß 20'' als 22''?? ich vermute, dass sich solche modernen Geos nicht mit den klassischen Rohrlängen decken und sich daher ein per Definition 20'' fährt wie ein klassiches 22?!?! Nur werden so Vergleiche sehr schwer und auch die Zuordnung, wenn einem ein Rahmengrößenrechner was auswirft. Denn Simplon hat das Kuro275 in XL zum Beispiel 525mm (20,7'') und das L 475mm (knapp 18,7''). Das Kuro in L bin ich gefahren und war mir zu klein, wäre für 1 Tag schon gegangen, aber hätte ich nicht gekauft.


Mal kurz ein Wort zu den Rahmengr. ging früher nur nach Sitzrohrhöhe ist wegen der neuen Sattelstützen geht das nicht mehr. Ist aber so das neue Werte wie Reach da wichtiger werten das Sitzrohr wird wohl noch 2-3cm kürzer werden da
beim Slide doch viele die Stütze am unteren Anschlag fahren.   Gruß Bodo


----------

